# MN WTB Western Ultramount Plow



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Am in Minnesota and looking for a western ultramount, ultra mount plow. WORKING CONDITION. (awesome if I could find everything, plow, receivers, wiring, controller) already have the truck mount, but starting with just plow might have to be how it goes.

Keep in mind I do have a budget that is why I am seeking a used plow versus new, so seeking something reasonable priced. I am only plowing my own driveway. Please contact me with what you have.

ultramount, ultra mount, ultramount plow, ultra mount plow snowplow, snow plow, plow, western ultramount, western ultra mount, western snowplow, western plow, western snow plow, MN, Minnesota, Wisconsin.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

What year and make of truck? 
Theres 100 listings on craigslist and marketplace in mn.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Freshwater said:


> What year and make of truck?
> Theres 100 listings on craigslist and marketplace in mn.


03 GMC 2500, I already have found the truck mount, now just need to find the ultramount plow, receivers, maybe some wiring (or get new wiring from place installing). Seems like any ultramount will work is what I have been advised, just need to than get the correct truck side wiring. I do see some listings on CL, but not alot, a few higher priced ones. I am not on FB and don't intend on being on there so I am not able to see or find any on there.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

You could also try posting in the Minnesota snow, or whatever it is thread. 
Not really the right place for it, but some of the guys on there only look at that thread.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Sell the truck side for 1k, and put it toward your new wiring and install.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/d/ogilvie-western-plow-with-all-wiring/7382819076.html
I'd go with a V plow over a straight blade.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/d/minneapolis-western-85-plow-mvp-plus/7392701726.html
Take the plow off, Fix the exhaust manifold and sell the truck for 5k.

https://duluth.craigslist.org/cto/d/cook-f250-with-plow/7393360641.html
Another straight blade.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/d/minneapolis-straight-plow-western/7392700275.html
Your options are endless up there.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Freshwater said:


> Sell the truck side for 1k, and put it toward your new wiring and install.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hvo/d/ogilvie-western-plow-with-all-wiring/7382819076.html
> I'd go with a V plow over a straight blade.
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/d/minneapolis-western-85-plow-mvp-plus/7392701726.html
> ...


I really appreciate you posting suggestions you have found. I can search CL and have seen all the plows you have suggested, keep in mind I do have a budget that is why I am seeking a used plow versus new, so seeking something reasonable priced. I am only plowing my own driveway. Not looking to spend more on the plow than I have on the truck. I cannot search or view FB plows so that leaves me with only CL to search but I am sure there are plows on FB I just have no intention of ever being on that site (and many are fleeing the site as it is). But sucks I cannot see ones on there as I am sure that would increase my options. Thanks again for your suggestions, I do appreciate it, those ones were just a bit more than I want to spend to be honest.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

With respect, then your not going to find a plow. None of those were over priced. Especially when you consider the golden rule... theres always at least a couple hundred in wiggle room on craigslist ads.

Best of luck.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

I am sure there is something out there reasonably priced, will take some luck finding YES for sure, but I hope someone has something and if you do please contact me. I can search CL but cannot search FB as I don't intend on being apart of that site. So if anyone is on FB and sees ultramount plows in MN or Western WI maybe you can help connect the seller and me together.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll give this 1 more go. V plow. Fleetflex compatible. It's at a much lower price point, however the quality isnt nearly as good. Plus the drive.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/d/troy-western-86-mvp-plus-plow/7383108327.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> I'll give this 1 more go. V plow. Fleetflex compatible. It's at a much lower price point, however the quality isnt nearly as good. Plus the drive.
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/d/troy-western-86-mvp-plus-plow/7383108327.html


Pretty rough around the edges but a $1500 V is hard to complain about.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

smore said:


> I am sure there is something out there reasonably priced, will take some luck finding YES for sure, but I hope someone has something and if you do please contact me. I can search CL but cannot search FB as I don't intend on being apart of that site. So if anyone is on FB and sees ultramount plows in MN or Western WI maybe you can help connect the seller and me together.


Just curious, what would you consider "reasonably priced" for either a plow itself or a complete plow with all vehicle pieces to match your truck?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Just curious, what would you consider "reasonably priced" for either a plow itself or a complete plow with all vehicle pieces to match your truck?


Betting you don't wanna know.
I'm thinking it's only got 3 digits before the decimal point tho..


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> I'll give this 1 more go. V plow. Fleetflex compatible. It's at a much lower price point, however the quality isnt nearly as good. Plus the drive.
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/d/troy-western-86-mvp-plus-plow/7383108327.html





cwren2472 said:


> Pretty rough around the edges but a $1500 V is hard to complain about.


It appears to be about a 33 hour round trip, which would be good practice for the up coming plowing season. 
Or, you can calculate the fuel it would take + a hotel room. Don't worry about time, because as we've all learned on PS, that doesn't count.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Freshwater said:


> I'll give this 1 more go. V plow. Fleetflex compatible. It's at a much lower price point, however the quality isnt nearly as good. Plus the drive.
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/d/troy-western-86-mvp-plus-plow/7383108327.html[/URL


As always I appreciate any help, but whats with the "I'll give this 1 more go" like I am supposed to take your suggestions or you are offended, life does not work that way, sorry. But I do appreciate your suggestions. Certainly need to find something closer to home than Michigan. And I don't really need a V plow, straight blade will work. Thanks again for your suggestion.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

dieselss said:


> Betting you don't wanna know.
> I'm thinking it's only got 3 digits before the decimal point tho..


Thanks for the attitude, guess not all of use are millionaires. I am only plowing my driveway not a commercial plow business like many on the site are. Have a bit of curtisy and respect. I certainly thought this was a great site to learn and that, don't need the attitude. If you have suggestions on plows please let me know. And thanks or your comment, I am seeking a realistic reasonable price, and prices are all over the place out there and ultramounts have been around for awhile so if its an older ultramount at a lower price that works and moves snow than perfect.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

smore said:


> Thanks for the attitude, guess not all of use are millionaires. I am only plowing my driveway not a commercial plow business like many on the site are. Have a bit of curtisy and respect. I certainly thought this was a great site to learn and that, don't need the attitude. If you have suggestions on plows please let me know. And thanks or your comment, I am seeking a realistic reasonable price, and prices are all over the place out there and ultramounts have been around for awhile so if its an older ultramount at a lower price that works and moves snow than perfect.


What's your budget?


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

cwren2472 said:


> Just curious, what would you consider "reasonably priced" for either a plow itself or a complete plow with all vehicle pieces to match your truck?


Reasonably priced can mean alot as prices, condition, sellers motivation to sell are all over the place out there and ultramounts have been around for awhile so if its an older ultramount at a lower price that works and moves snow than perfect. I don't expect to find a complete setup to match the truck, that would be very lucky finding that, so I expect to get some parts from the installation and all. So probably just seeking the plow and a controller would be nice, maybe even those receivers, but more likely it will just be a plow I find.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

smore said:


> Thanks for the attitude, guess not all of use are millionaires


Never SAID anyone was. 
Your whole post screams of cheap. 
All you keep saying is every plow costs to much.. so why should we help when all your concerned with is price. 


smore said:


> Have a bit of curtisy and respect


Really...pple have gone above and beyond,,,part numbers and all. Described all the differences, and as I said your only worried about price.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> What's your budget?


Prices are all over the place depending on location, condition, how old an ultamount, type of ultramount as I do not require the contractor grade and not seeking 9', V, wide out, etc. So when I say reasonably priced its sort of a span as again prices are all over, but I am not seeking a newer plow that is expensive as I just do not need that, contractors yes thats a great buy for them, me plowing my driveway not an investment I will make.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

smore said:


> Prices are all over the place depending on location, condition, how old an ultamount, type of ultramount as I do not require the contractor grade and not seeking 9', V, wide out, etc. So when I say reasonably priced its sort of a span as again prices are all over, but I am not seeking a newer plow that is expensive as I just do not need that, contractors yes thats a great buy for them, me plowing my driveway not an investment I will make.


Ok, so what's your budget? If you give us a price range then maybe someone can find one that fits your budget.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

dieselss said:


> Never SAID anyone was.
> Your whole post screams of cheap.
> All you keep saying is every plow costs to much.. so why should we help when all your concerned with is price.
> 
> Really...pple have gone above and beyond,,,part numbers and all. Described all the differences, and as I said your only worried about price.


UM YES in life one has to be concerned with price, at least for most of us, I do have other responsibilities other than plowing snow. I am not being cheap, just trying to combine a truck, plow, install and not get to deep into things, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, thats ME, you want to be different thats YOU and thats fine, don't put someone down for who they are. I don't believe I have said plows cost to much, there have been a few suggestions that yes I am not interested in, thats again my right to take your suggestion, view it, think about it, decide if right for me, pretty simple process, nothing to get worked up about.

You don't have to help if you don't want to, or if this is causing you to much distress that stop suggesting things, I do appreciate suggestions. Others will suggest things and leave me be ME, they will not get all worked up because I have not bought the one they suggested. I have said before I can see postings on CL and have seen the ones posted, FB is where I cannot see them.

People have gone above and beyond, really. Its there choice to do that, and many do it without any concern that I have not picked there suggestion. Whats this part numbers and all, described differences, whats that all about? I have certainly learned alot since joining here, and I am thankful for all the advice, suggestions, thats what this community is about helping each other not complaining because you think you have gone above and beyond or that someone has different views on prices than your views.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

smore said:


> UM YES in life one has to be concerned with price, at least for most of us, I do have other responsibilities other than plowing snow. I am not being cheap, just trying to combine a truck, plow, install and not get to deep into things, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, thats ME, you want to be different thats YOU and thats fine, don't put someone down for who they are. I don't believe I have said plows cost to much, there have been a few suggestions that yes I am not interested in, thats again my right to take your suggestion, view it, think about it, decide if right for me, pretty simple process, nothing to get worked up about.
> 
> You don't have to help if you don't want to, or if this is causing you to much distress that stop suggesting things, I do appreciate suggestions. Others will suggest things and leave me be ME, they will not get all worked up because I have not bought the one they suggested. I have said before I can see postings on CL and have seen the ones posted, FB is where I cannot see them.
> 
> ...


You can search facebook marketplace without having a facebook account. I don't have a facebook account and have done it several times. If there isn't a phone number, you can have someone with a facebook account contact the seller and give them your phone number.

As for reasonably priced, the Boss plow that I posted is at a reasonable price, considering it is an exact match.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Wester...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jonniesmooth said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Wester...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


Only $200! some assembly required.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Here you go...

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-uni-mount-complete-plow-setup.181637/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Here you go...
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-uni-mount-complete-plow-setup.181637/


He will have more money invested in making that plow work with his truck than that plow is worth. None of the plow side stuff with work with his truck.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> He will have more money invested in making that plow work with his truck than that plow is worth. None of the plow side stuff with work with his truck.


*Eggzactly*


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Said he's already got the western ultra set up as well


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I am posting this with no disrespect,but...
You've started 2 threads on this topic and haven't found results that are satisfactory to you. 
My suggestion for your next thread is something like this: looking for someone reasonable to plow my driveway. 
In the long run, this would be your most cost effective solution.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> I am posting this with no disrespect,but...
> You've started 2 threads on this topic and haven't found results that are satisfactory to you.
> My suggestion for your next thread is something like this: looking for someone reasonable to plow my driveway.
> In the long run, this would be your most cost effective solution.


Does he have a budget #?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

this is the for sale forum so let's stick to that...if you do not have what the OP is looking to buy, then you shouldn't be posting within this thread

thanks!


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> You can search facebook marketplace without having a facebook account. I don't have a facebook account and have done it several times. If there isn't a phone number, you can have someone with a facebook account contact the seller and give them your phone number.
> 
> As for reasonably priced, the Boss plow that I posted is at a reasonable price, considering it is an exact match.


Your right I can sorta search FB marketplace but its like all the listings do not show up, and than after viewing 2-3 of them it asks me to login and I cannot view anymore listings, than about a day later I can repeat that process until I am asked to login again, plus there are lots of groups on there and same thing happens with those cannot view much before being asked to login. Usually there isn't a phone number on the ad or in the pics, and trying to get someone I know with FB to contact them has not worked out to well, thanks to unreliable friends and all. So if anyone here would like to help if they find a plow on FB message me.

As far as the boss plow you suggested I already have found the western ultramount for my truck so am just searching for western plows.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> Here you go...
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-uni-mount-complete-plow-setup.181637/


Looks like a nice plow, price is in a reasonable range for the condition esp if it was an ultramount, however this is a uni mount and I am seeking an ultra mount. Plus its a bit to far away also. Thanks for your suggestion tho.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Philbilly2 said:


> He will have more money invested in making that plow work with his truck than that plow is worth. None of the plow side stuff with work with his truck.


I do agree with what you said, I would have more money invested in making that plow work than what its really worth to do it (plus its a unimount, not ultramount), that is why I say reasonable cost for a plow as I will certainly have to invest in truck side things like wiring, and mabye a controller. I already have the mount, probably will need receivers also if the plow does not come with them. I am not seeking a newer ultra mount, an older ultramount will work and be less expensive and do what I need it to do on my own driveway.


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> I am posting this with no disrespect,but...
> You've started 2 threads on this topic and haven't found results that are satisfactory to you.
> My suggestion for your next thread is something like this: looking for someone reasonable to plow my driveway.
> In the long run, this would be your most cost effective solution.


I appreciate your comments, and I know you mean no disrespect but this back and fourth talking is starting to steer away from what this post was all about and that is finding an ultramount plow.

I have only started 1 thread looking for a plow, my other thread was posted in the chevy category as I was seeking advise on what type of plow would work on my truck, I learned alot from that thread but that is a totally different topic than this thread in which I seek someone selling an ultramount plow.

As far as you saying "haven't found results that are satisfactory to me" sometimes finding something takes time, and thats OK, I am not expecting results overnight, that would be nice if that happened but rarely happens and however long it takes to find a plow is however long it takes, I cannot take everyones suggestion and be done searching if its the wrong type of plow, or not something I am interested in. I know many people do not have the patience, they want to find something NOW and buy whatever they find, again however long it takes is however long it takes to find what works for my truck, my pocket book, etc.

I do appreacite your comments, but this is turning into a discussion rather than people posting a plow that they have for sale that might work for me. Or people posting plows they might of seen on other sites (and some of you have done that). But please if you post suggestions, they are just that suggestions for ME to look at and decide, don't be offended if I do not take your suggestion or feel the need to have some long discussion over the suggestion you posted. Please post your suggestion if you want to and be OK with not having to have some discussion, argument, conversation about it that goes on and on. I am trying to keep this post simple, but its turning into a discussion.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

smore said:


> Your right
> So if anyone here would like to help if they find a plow on FB message me.


Sure, I'll help. What's your budget? That way I can send you pics of plows that are within your budget.



smore said:


> Plus its a bit to far away also. Thanks for your suggestion tho.


How far are you willing to travel? So I'm not sending you pics of plows that are outside of your travel range


----------



## smore (Oct 10, 2021)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> this is the for sale forum so let's stick to that...if you do not have what the OP is looking to buy, then you shouldn't be posting within this thread
> 
> thanks!


Thank you for posting, I totally agree, please lets stick to this being the "for sale forum". I posted a simple "Wanted" posting and its turned into some discussion that is going on and on.

I do appreciate your comments, but this is turning into a discussion rather than people posting a plow that they have for sale that might work for me. Or people posting plows they might of seen on other sites (and some of you have done that). But please if you post suggestions, they are just that suggestions for ME to look at and decide, don't be offended if I do not take your suggestion or feel the need to have some long discussion over the suggestion you posted. Please post your suggestion if you want to and be OK with not having to have some discussion, argument, conversation about it that goes on and on. I am trying to keep this post simple, but its turning into a discussion.


----------

